# oliva / aceituna



## Laia

Hola, buenos días:

¿Qué palabra utilizáis para referiros a las olivas? Yo uso "olivas" de toda la vida, pero al comprarlas, en la lata pone "aceitunas", así que no sé...
Es una tontería, pero me intriga...

saludos


----------



## Kaia

En Argentina decimos "aceitunas" pero "aceite de oliva" (no aceite de aceituna)


----------



## Mei

Hola,

Yo siempre digo "aceitunas" menos cuando hablo del aceite de oliva... porque.... aceite de aceituna??!! 

Saludos

Mei


----------



## diegodbs

Yo siempre uso aceitunas, y la mayoría de gente de Madrid dice igual.
Creo que la palabra aceitunas está también extendida por Andalucía, y en Valencia y en Murcia (que es lo que más conozco) oigo decir, casi siempre, olivas.


----------



## América

en mi país usamos *aceitunas* y para referirnos al aceite usamos *aceite de oliva*


----------



## gisele73

Kaia said:
			
		

> En Argentina decimos "aceitunas" pero "aceite de oliva" (no aceite de aceituna)



Igual en el Perú.

Pensé que en España le decía siempre "olivas", parece que no.


----------



## Nenita84

Yo soy de Valencia (España) y siempre siempre digo "aceitunas" aunque no me choca mucho cuando las oigo llamarlas "olivas".


----------



## Roi Marphille

Hola, 
Por lo que he visto en el RAE, _oliva_ refiriéndose a _aceituna_ es correcto en castellano y también se le puede llamar al árbol!. Yo siempre creí que decir _oliva_ en castellano era un *catalanismo* (Nota: aceituna en catalán es: oliva) y no estoy seguro que sea así  . Puede que tenga sentido que en Valencia y en Murcia se diga así por la influencia del catalán. En algunas zonas de Murcia hablan catalán. 
Por cierto, el árbol que hace aceitunas se llama "olivo/oliva" por lo tanto, tiene su sentido que a su fruto de llame oliva...y aceite de oliva ( que viene del olivo/oliva)...  no se, no se...seguro que habrá gente que lo aclarará...


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Oliva es el fruto y olivo el árbol. Vienen del latín y el catalán no tiene nada que ver con esto.

Yo uso aceituna. Lo de "aceite de oliva" tiene toda la pinta de ser para que suene bien, porque "aceite de aceituna" y "óleo de oliva"...  Aunque también podía ser "óleo de aceituna", pero como no solemos usar óleo para este aceite, tururú.


----------



## diegodbs

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> Hola,
> Por lo que he visto en el RAE, _oliva_ refiriéndose a _aceituna_ es correcto en castellano y también se le puede llamar al árbol!. Yo siempre creí que decir _oliva_ en castellano era un *catalanismo* (Nota: aceituna en catalán es: oliva) y no estoy seguro que sea así  . Puede que tenga sentido que en Valencia y en Murcia se diga así por la influencia del catalán. En algunas zonas de Murcia hablan catalán.
> Por cierto, el árbol que hace aceitunas se llama "olivo/oliva" por lo tanto, tiene su sentido que a su fruto de llame oliva...y aceite de oliva ( que viene del olivo/oliva)... no se, no se...seguro que habrá gente que lo aclarará...


 
En algunas zonas de la Península se usa la palabra latina "oliva", y en otras la palabra árabe "az-zaytún".


----------



## Laia

Es decir... ¿soy la única aquí que dice _olivas_? jeje, siempre dando la nota... xD


----------



## Roi Marphille

Laia said:
			
		

> Es decir... ¿soy la única aquí que dice _olivas_? jeje, siempre dando la nota... xD


pues se ve que sí  . Yo siempre digo "_aceitunas_" en castellano. Siempre evité decir _olivas_ para que no se rieran de mi,   porque pensaba que no era correcto.


----------



## Mei

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> pues se ve que sí  . Yo siempre digo "_aceitunas_" en castellano. Siempre evité decir _olivas_ para que no se rieran de mi,   porque pensaba que no era correcto.


 
Yo también digo aceitunas porque hasta hace poco pensaba que "olivas" era incorrecto en castellano. Pero lo usa mucha gente.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

México se une al uso de las "aceitunas" y al aceite de oliva jajajajaja


----------



## jmx

En mi comarca aragonesa cubierta de olivares, nunca he oído "aceituna", siempre "oliva".


----------



## Samo

Aceituna si viene del arabe az-zeitun = oliva forma del Latin,  zeituna= una aceituna
Pero  aceite(Arabe) =oleo del Latin asio q me parce q la mayoria de la gente dice aceite de oliva y aceituna.


----------



## Henrik Larsson

Laia said:
			
		

> Es decir... ¿soy la única aquí que dice _olivas_? jeje, siempre dando la nota... xD



Yo soy de Cataluña y siempre utilizo la palabra OLIVAS.

Pero ACEITUNA no me suena nada raro, lo veo como un sinónimo.


----------



## nikvin

por esta zona parecen utilizar las dos.
Lo tendré que escuchar, pero lo tenía pensado que utilizaban olivas , cuando hablan del fruto, hasta que sea tratado de cualquier manera, para comerlo , y cuando está listo,pues entonces es una aceituna.
Como aceitunas, pero la semana que viene, iré a las olivas para recoger las mías


----------



## Alundra

nikvin said:
			
		

> por esta zona parecen utilizar las dos.
> Lo tendré que escuchar, pero lo tenía pensado que utilizaban olivas , cuando hablan del fruto, hasta que sea tratado de cualquier manera, para comerlo , y cuando está listo,pues entonces es una aceituna.
> Como aceitunas, pero la semana que viene, iré a las olivas para recoger las mías


 
No exactamente...

La familia de mi madre siempre tuvo cortijos con olivos y cuando iban a recoger, recogían aceituna, nunca oí que fueran a recoger olivas...

Alundra.


----------



## mjscott

CÓRDOBA
 
Cordoba...
...¡lejana y sola!
Jaca negra, luna grande y
aceitunas en mi alforja;
aunque sepa el camino
ya nunca llegaré a Córdoba.


----------



## Laia

Lleva azahar, lleva olivas, 
Andalucía, a tus mares. 

_¡Ay, amor, _
_que se fue por el aire!_ 


Federico García Lorca,
Poema del Cante Jondo


----------



## DBM

Hola Laila:

Soy del sur de España y no me puedo creer que digas "olivas" jaja. Perdona pero es que a nosotros nos suena súper-cursi jaja. Aquí se dice "aceitunas". Si alguien dijera "olivas" nos echaríamos a reír jaja. Eso sí, decimos "aceite de oliva".


----------



## Laia

Hola DBM,
No me llamo Laila.
Así que "olivas" es cursi... Pues que le voy a hacer, a estas alturas no cambiaré mi manera de hablar, jeje


----------



## diegodbs

Laia said:
			
		

> Hola DBM,
> No me llamo Laila.
> Así que "olivas" es cursi... Pues que le voy a hacer, a estas alturas no cambiaré mi manera de hablar, jeje


 
No eres cursi, Laia. Lo que pasa es que en Andalucía nadie dice "olivas", todo el mundo dice aceitunas, simplemente se oye como una palabra rara lo de "olivas". Si la palabra "oliva" la uiliza un andaluz parece cursi, pero si la utiliza alguien que no sea andaluz no pasa nada. Mis padres eran de Andalucía y sé que allí nadie dice nunca "olivas".


----------



## Laia

Ya lo había entendido diegodbs... jeje... pero me ha hecho gracia.


----------



## belano75

es curioso, porque yo soy de alicante, y en mi zona es justo al revés, todo el mundo dice olivas, es más, si dices aceitunas suena más que cursi, como forzado o literario


----------



## ampurdan

Todo este thread lo patrocina la española, ¿verdad? Porque a medida que leía me han entrado unas ganas tremendas de abrir una lata de olivaceitunas rellenas de anchoa...

En Cataluña, si dices oliva seguro que salta el espabilado de turno y te espeta lo de que oliva está mal dicho y que es un catalanismo, así que para no hacerse notar mejor decir aceituna y todo el mundo en paz.


----------



## Like an Angel

Dos meses atrás visité la República Oriental del Uruguay por primera vez y noté que le decían olivas a las aceitunas, o sea, como ya han dicho, en Argentina _aceitunas_, en Uruguay _olivas _


----------



## Bordona

Son evidentemente, palabras sinónimas. Dos palabras que se refieren al fruto del olivo. Yo soy de Madrid y también uso "olivitas" en diminutivo. No es nada raro que en cada zona geográfica triunfe una denominación. Es lógico.

mjscott, ¿ese poema era de Alberti o Lorca o de Goytisolo? Desde luego lo cantó Paco Ibáñez.


----------



## belano75

estimado madrileño, por supuesto que no hay nada de raro en que en unas zonas se utilice una palabra y en otras zonas se utilice otra. simplemente estabamos definiendo el área de uso de cada una.
el poema de Córdoba lejana y sola es de García Lorca.


----------



## Bordona

belano75 said:
			
		

> estimado madrileño, por supuesto que no hay nada de raro en que en unas zonas se utilice una palabra y en otras zonas se utilice otra. simplemente estabamos definiendo el área de uso de cada una.
> el poema de Córdoba lejana y sola es de García Lorca.


 
En eso estaba yo también o al menos lo creía... Gracias por sacarme de la duda literaria.


----------



## Viriato

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> Hola,
> Por lo que he visto en el RAE, _oliva_ refiriéndose a _aceituna_ es correcto en castellano y también se le puede llamar al árbol!. Yo siempre creí que decir _oliva_ en castellano era un *catalanismo* (Nota: aceituna en catalán es: oliva) y no estoy seguro que sea así  . Puede que tenga sentido que en Valencia y en Murcia se diga así por la influencia del catalán. En algunas zonas de Murcia hablan catalán.
> Por cierto, el árbol que hace aceitunas se llama "olivo/oliva" por lo tanto, tiene su sentido que a su fruto de llame oliva...y aceite de oliva ( que viene del olivo/oliva)... no se, no se...seguro que habrá gente que lo aclarará...


Yo vivo en Valencia y aquí se usa tanto aceituna como oliva.
Roi, ¿podrías decirme en qué zona de Murcia se habla Catalán?


----------



## ampurdan

Viriato said:
			
		

> Yo vivo en Valencia y aquí se usa tanto aceituna como oliva.
> Roi, ¿podrías decirme en qué zona de Murcia se habla Catalán?


 
No soy Roi pero lo he buscado. Se ve que en la zona del Carche.


----------



## jmx

Viriato said:
			
		

> Roi, ¿podrías decirme en qué zona de Murcia se habla Catalán?


En la zona de El Carche (El Carxe). Enlace :
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carche


----------



## jess oh seven

bueno, no soy nativa de español pero me gusta más la palabra "aceituna" aunque "oliva" es casi igual que la palabra inglesa.


----------



## Roi Marphille

ampurdan said:
			
		

> No soy Roi pero lo he buscado. Se ve que en la zona del Carche.


merci, sabía que había una zona pero la verdad es que no sabía cúal era...


----------



## Viriato

ampurdan said:
			
		

> No soy Roi pero lo he buscado. Se ve que en la zona del Carche.


Gracias Ampurdan, no tenía ni idea. Es más, he ido algunas veces por esa zona y jamás he oído a nadie ni he visto ningún cartel o letrero en catalán. ¿Podrías decirme dónde lo has encontrado?


----------



## Viriato

jmartins said:
			
		

> En la zona de El Carche (El Carxe). Enlace :
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carche


Perdona Jmartins, no había visto tu respuesta. He consultado el enlace y ya lo he visto. Gracias.


----------



## Jupiter

Ya lo dice el refranero popular: 

*Olivo y aceituno, todo es uno.  *


----------



## rafaelbg

Andaluces de Jaén,  
Aceituneros altivos,  
decidme en el alma:¿quién, 
quién levantó los olivos? 

*(...)*

Estos versos no podían faltar en un thread como este 
Tengo familia en Jaen y suelen ir a coger aceitunas "a las olivas" (llamando así a los olivos). 

Sí que he oído a mucha gente usar "olivas" en vez de aceitunas (en TV lo hacen continuamente).

*Nota de la moderadora:  Fue necesario editar los versos para dar cumplimiento a las *reglas *(14) con respecto a derechos de autor.*


----------



## Laia

Rafaelbg, ¡qué ilusión!  Finalmente encontramos a alguien que por _oliva_ entiende _olivo_ (como comentó Roi en el post nº8).


----------



## anzo89

Like an Angel said:


> Dos meses atrás visité la República Oriental del Uruguay por primera vez y noté que le decían olivas a las aceitunas, o sea, como ya han dicho, en Argentina _aceitunas_, en Uruguay _olivas _


 
Estás equivocado. Nunca en mi vida escuché que acá le llamaran olivas. Siempre aceitunas.


----------



## pejeman

diegodbs;565484 Lo que pasa es que en Andalucía nadie dice "olivas" said:
			
		

> Igual en México. Salvo quizás algún cocinero mexicano que haga programas para canales de televisión sin fronteras. En cuanto al aceite, se dice tanto de olivo como de oliva.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Roi Marphille said:


> pues se ve que sí  . Yo siempre digo "_aceitunas_" en castellano. Siempre evité decir _olivas_ para que no se rieran de mi,   porque pensaba que no era correcto.


 
Es correctísimo aunque en algunas zonas como la mía es mucho más común decir aceituna que oliva.


----------



## chics

Hola.

Esto me recuerda que, hace mucho tiempo, en Sevilla me contaron una vez que, en Andalucía, se llama "oliva" al fruto cuando está en el árbol y "aceituna" cuando está cogida (algo similar a "pez" y "pescado"). 

Amigos andaluces, ¿es eso cierto o me tomaron el pelo? 

PD: Yo digo "aceite" y "olivas".


----------



## Ibermanolo

Por aquí además se les llaman "olivas" a los "olivos".


----------



## abelrodi

nikvin said:


> por esta zona parecen utilizar las dos.
> Lo tendré que escuchar, pero lo tenía pensado que utilizaban olivas , cuando hablan del fruto, hasta que sea tratado de cualquier manera, para comerlo , y cuando está listo,pues entonces es una aceituna.
> Como aceitunas, pero la semana que viene, iré a las olivas para recoger las mías


 


Alundra said:


> No exactamente...
> 
> La familia de mi madre siempre tuvo cortijos con olivos y cuando iban a recoger, recogían aceituna, nunca oí que fueran a recoger olivas...
> 
> Alundra.


 
Yo coincido con nikvin: la oliva está en el árbol y la aceituna en el plato... Aunque el mensaje de Alundra, de familia conocedora del tema, me deja perplejo 
Tal vez se use más en general el término de origen árabe aceituna y el de origen latino sea un sinónimo culto, tal vez más empleado en Cataluña por influencia del francés "olive" (???).

Saludos


----------



## Lord Darktower

Pues sí: aceite de oliva que sale de las aceitunas que se cogen de los olivos. Porque no siempre todas las palabras están mecánicamente justificadas. Algunas veces lo son por la fuerza del uso y la costumbre. Y no todo está explicado en los diccionarios ni en los manuales de gramática. La lengua viva está ahí fuera. Hay que salir y usarla.


----------



## mokka2

¿Aceite de aceituna es cacofonía? ...


----------



## Nipnip

A mí no me suena muy cacofónico, pero sí pleonástico, aunque en estricto sentido no lo sea.


----------



## Cal inhibes

No he leído todo el hilo, porque ya está muy largo. Pero existe el refrán castellano "olivos y aceitunos, todos son unos". Así que si el fruto es el mismo, se pueden llamar indiferentemente olivas o aceitunas. Sólo se evita la cacofónica redundancia "aceite de aceitunas".


----------



## Vampiro

¡¡Pleonasmo o redundancia las pinzas!!
¿O me van a decir que el único aceite que existe es el oliva?
_


----------



## Lord Darktower

Etimológicamente hablando, ​solo el de aceituna.


----------



## EduardoGonzalez

Ibermanolo said:


> Por aquí además se les llaman "olivas" a los "olivos".



El DRAE considera correcta esa acepción. En algunos pueblos de la provincia de Ciudad Real, en efecto, es habitual llamar olivas a los arboles (olivos). En mi pueblo, no. En cuanto al fruto, por aquí, siempre aceituna.


----------



## Navel

Por donde yo soy usamos _oliva_ y sus derivados. Aunque la palabra aceituna no queda rara ni mal dicha. Yo también digo aceituna, pero muy pocas veces en comparación con oliva.

Por aquí (interior de la provincia de Valencia), la oliva se recoge de la olivera que está plantada en el olivar. Y con varios campos de oliveras entonces se tiene varios olivares.
Cuando nos toca recoger en su tiempo de cosecha es típico decir "Me voy a la oliva" al igual que es típico decir "Me voy a la almendra".
Como he dicho antes, no sería raro escuchar "Me voy a la aceituna" pero es más común oliva.

Entre olivo y olivera no hay distinción, olivo también se usa. Pero creo que la gente se decanta más por el uso de olivera. El término oliva haciendo referencia al árbol, no se utiliza.

Al sacarlas al plato de la mesa lo normal es decir el genérico "saca unas olivas" tan sólo cuando hay dudas porque por ejemplo dentro de la nevera (o despensa) hay de varios tipos entonces se puntualiza un poco más. Definiéndolas por la variedad "¿Cuales saco?","Las cuquillanas" o bien por el método de elaboración "Saca las navajeadas que creo que aún no están buenas las marcidas"

Eso sí, en el carro de compra siempre busco las _aceitunas_ rellenas.


----------



## Bashti

Creo que ambos términos son intercambiables. Por aquí , cuando nos referimos al fruto del olivo le llamamos aceituna. Por ejemplo, *se varea la aceituna.* Al aceite le llamamos aceite de oliva. Hay regiones en España donde es más habitual llamar olivas a las aceitunas. Ejemplo: *póngame unas olivas de aperitivo*.



Navel said:


> Por donde yo soy usamos _oliva_ y sus derivados. Aunque la palabra aceituna no queda rara ni mal dicha. Yo también digo aceituna, pero muy pocas veces en comparación con oliva.
> 
> Por aquí (interior de la provincia de Valencia), la oliva se recoge de la olivera que está plantada en el olivar. Y con varios campos de oliveras entonces se tiene varios olivares.
> Cuando nos toca recoger en su tiempo de cosecha es típico decir "Me voy a la oliva" al igual que es típico decir "Me voy a la almendra".
> Como he dicho antes, no sería raro escuchar "Me voy a la aceituna" pero es más común oliva.
> 
> Entre olivo y olivera no hay distinción, olivo también se usa. Pero creo que la gente se decanta más por el uso de olivera. El término oliva haciendo referencia al árbol, no se utiliza.
> 
> Al sacarlas al plato de la mesa lo normal es decir el genérico "saca unas olivas" tan sólo cuando hay dudas porque por ejemplo dentro de la nevera (o despensa) hay de varios tipos entonces se puntualiza un poco más. Definiéndolas por la variedad "¿Cuales saco?","Las cuquillanas" o bien por el método de elaboración "Saca las navajeadas que creo que aún no están buenas las marcidas"
> 
> Eso sí, en el carro de compra siempre busco las _aceitunas_ rellenas.



Pues yo no había oído nunca llamar al olivo olivera. Para mí el árbol es olivo y una plantación de olivos un olivar. Y la gente que trabaja o cultiva el olivo, olivareros. Me gustaría conocer la opinión de otros foreros españoles.


----------



## Lord Darktower

Bashti said:


> Pues yo no había oído nunca llamar al olivo olivera. Para mí el árbol es olivo y una plantación de olivos un olivar. Y la gente que trabaja o cultiva el olivo, olivareros.


O aceituneros, como los andaluces de Jaén, que son muy altivos.

http://elmundoenverso.blogspot.com.es/2007/11/andaluces-de-jaen-de-miguel-hernndez.html

De acuerdo con usted en todos los términos.


----------



## EduardoGonzalez

Pues no exactamente: 

*aceitunero**, ra**.
* *1.*m. y f. Persona que coge, acarrea o vende aceitunas.

*olivarero**, ra**.**
1.* adj. Perteneciente o relativo al cultivo del olivo y a sus industrias derivadas. 
*2**.* adj. Que se dedica a este cultivo. U. t. c. s.

O sea, que el aceitunero es el jornalero que coge la aceituna y el olivarero el agricultor que se dedica al cultivo de los olivos.


----------



## Bashti

Recuerdo muy bien la canción, con letra de Miguel Hernández. Se oía continuamente en la radio, allá por la época de la transición, cuando yo era aún más joven que ahora y Milord era un chavalito. Los aceituneros altivos que plantaron los olivos. Qué años aquellos.


----------



## Vampiro

Vampiro said:


> ¡¡Pleonasmo o redundancia las pinzas!!
> ¿O me van a decir que el único aceite que existe es el oliva?


Ya es tarde para corregir el posteo, por lo tanto me cito:
"¿O me van a decir que el único aceite que existe es el *de *oliva?"
Perdón por el dedazo.
_


----------



## Omada

En Castilla también es lo más común decir aceituna y aceite de oliva, pero oliva no suena raro ni erróneo, simplemente es otra forma de llamarlas.


----------



## Lord Darktower

Vampiro said:


> Ya es tarde para corregir el posteo, por lo tanto me cito:
> "¿O me van a decir que el único aceite que existe es el *de *oliva?"
> Perdón por el dedazo.
> _


Ah, no se apure, yo le vuelvo a responder:



Lord Darktower said:


> Etimológicamente hablando, ​solo el de aceituna.





Bashti said:


> Recuerdo muy bien la canción, con letra de Miguel Hernández. Se oía continuamente en la radio, allá por la época de la transición, cuando yo era aún más joven que ahora y Milord era un chavalito. Los aceituneros altivos que plantaron los olivos. Qué años aquellos.


Y tanto, Srta. Bashti. Aunque ya a mí me cogió algo mayor que jovencito. ¿No ve mi pinta?


Estaríamos años hablando de aceitunas y olivas. Afortunadamente nos planteamos uno de esos casos en que nuestra lengua nos permite comer carne o pescado según nuestras apetencias. Que aceituna y oliva son palabras que designan la misma cosa está harto demostrado. Y que cada cuál use la que proceda según costumbres locales y al uso
Aquellos que no son del lugar, hacen bien en preguntar.



chics said:


> Hola.
> 
> Esto me recuerda que, hace mucho tiempo, en Sevilla me contaron una vez que, en Andalucía, se llama "oliva" al fruto cuando está en el árbol y "aceituna" cuando está cogida (algo similar a "pez" y "pescado").
> 
> Amigos andaluces, ¿es eso cierto o me tomaron el pelo?
> 
> PD: Yo digo "aceite" y "olivas".


Para nada de tomarle el pelo. Ese amigo de Sevilla le contó realmente la forma de decirlo por aquí. Aunque no supo explicarle por qué algunas veces en los bares se oye "niño, ponme un plato de olivitas" y otras "niño, saca unas aceitunitas". Y es porque estamos en la duda existencial: ya no están en el árbol pero tampoco metidas en la lata. (¿Alguien ha preguntado alguna vez en un supermercado dónde están las "latas de olivas"? Porque en la lata lo pone bien claro: ACEITUNAS).


----------



## Vampiro

Lord Darktower said:


> Etimológicamente hablando, ​solo el de aceituna.


¿Y cómo llamaría "etimológicamente" al aceite de girasol, al de ricino, al de pepitas de uva, o al SAE 10W-40?
_


----------



## Lord Darktower

Écheme una mano. Dígame el origen etimológico de cada uno y después yo ya le apaño.


----------



## macame

Vamos a acabar sacando petróleo de las pobres aceitunas/olivas de tanto exprimirlas .
Solamente me queda una duda ¿cómo le llamaban los árabes al árbol de las aceitunas? ¿sólo prosperó la forma latina?
Edito:
Acabo de ver en el diccionario que aceituno = olivo. 
¿En alguna zona se usa aceituno por olivo?


----------



## Omada

macame said:


> Vamos a acabar sacando petróleo de las pobres aceitunas/olivas de tanto exprimirlas .
> Solamente me queda una duda ¿cómo le llamaban los árabes al árbol de las aceitunas? ¿sólo prosperó la forma latina?
> Edito:
> Acabo de ver en el diccionario que aceituno = olivo.
> ¿En alguna zona se usa aceituno por olivo?



En árabe el árbol se llama "zaytun"


----------



## alvarorubio01

ampurdan said:


> No soy Roi pero lo he buscado. Se ve que en la zona del Carche.



Aquí uno de la zona del Carche, exactamente de Yecla y no he oído a nadie (que sea exclusivamente de Murcia) hablar en catalán. Si lo decís por Raspay, puede haber una mayoría de raspaleños que hable valenciano por su limitación con Pinoso/ El Pinós, eso sí las pocas veces que he estado allí no he oído a nadie hablar en valenciano...
Por cierto, pensando en todo esto me resulta un tanto curioso que actualmente vivo en Oliva de la Frontera (Badajoz) y aquí se dice aceitunas... (Aceituna de la Frontera) qué raro... jaja


----------



## macame

Omada said:


> En árabe el árbol se llama "zaytun"



Me lo suponía, pero como parece que olivo arraigó más que aceituno por eso me lo preguntaba.
Curiosidades de la lengua, para unas cosas prevaleció la palabra de origen latino y para otras la del árabe.


----------



## Vampiro

Lord Darktower said:


> Ah, no se apure, yo le vuelvo a responder: "Etimológicamente hablando, ​solo el de aceituna."


Buenos, dejemos de lado los derivados del petróleo y aceites minerales, que en general se pueden enmarcar dentro del término “lubricantes”.
Pero, a menos que creemos un término específico para cada producto comestible, creo que tendremos que convivir con “aceite de…” (lo que sea).  Por eso, “aceite de oliva” NO es un pleonasmo, ni una redundancia, como han afirmado acá.
Claro, en un país que se caracteriza por la producción de aceite de oliva puede ser muy lógico, pero ¿qué queda para aquellos exportadores de aceite de girasol u otras variedades?
A menos que su propuesta sean términos del tipo: ricinóleo, girasolóleo, paltóleo, pepitauvóleo, ballenóleo, bacalaóleo, y un largo etcétera de uncuantohayóleo.
_


----------



## macame

Vampiro said:


> A menos que su propuesta sean términos del tipo: ricinóleo, girasolóleo, paltóleo, pepitauvóleo, ballenóleo, bacalaóleo, y un largo etcétera de uncuantohayóleo.
> _



El problema es que tanto óleo como aceite, en su origen, se referían exclusivamente al jugo de las olivas/aceitunas.


----------



## Vampiro

macame said:


> El problema es que tanto óleo como aceite, en su origen, se referían exclusivamente al jugo de las olivas/aceitunas.


Entonces estamos como cuando vinimos de España...
_


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Laia said:


> Hola DBM,
> No me llamo Laila.
> Así que "olivas" es cursi... Pues que le voy a hacer, a estas alturas no cambiaré mi manera de hablar, jeje


Laia, tienes toda la razón, tan correcto es olivas como aceitunas para referirse al fruto, y no veo la cursilería por ninguna parte.
Si se dice exclusiva o casi exclusivamente aceite de oliva es por hábito o porque decir aceite de aceituna es cacofónico.


----------



## Lord Darktower

Naturalmente. El problema del aceite, como palabra que identifica a algo, es el mismo que han tenido otros productos. 

Al principio de los tiempos solo había aceite de aceituna. Y Se llamaba aceite porque tomaba el nombre *etimológico *del fruto del que se obtenía. El día que alguien estrujó otra cosa para obtener una sustancia de apariencia y características semejantes al _aceite, _no se quemó el cerebro inventando un nombre específico y aprovechó que aún no existían las denominaciones de origen ni los derechos registrales y esas cosas y lo llamó también _aceite_, pero tenía que decir despues de dónde lo había sacado. Conclusión, el aceite-aceite tuvo que pasar a identificarse añadiendo el fruto del que provenía; y aceite de aceituna, efectivamente, sueno peor que aceite de oliva.

Es natural que por estas tierras tan arraigadas a la cultura, milenaria, del olivo y de sus frutos mantengamos una particular defensa sobre su trato.


----------

